# Peep sight sitting at an angle



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Put a twist or half twist in the string.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep, add or remove a half a twist at a time, keeping in mind that adding/removing 1/2 twist at the bottom cam will change peep rotations LESS than adding/removing 1/2 twist at the top cam.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The above responses are the right way to do it. However, if you are as lazy as me, just use your D-loop to pull it around. It works better if you have tight knots on the loop.

Allen


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

aread said:


> The above responses are the right way to do it. However, if you are as lazy as me, just use your D-loop to pull it around. It works better if you have tight knots on the loop.
> 
> Allen


This depending on how bad it is rotated


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

...Or you can walk some strands.


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BROBB2112 said:


> I'm having an issue with my peep not setting square. It's not rotating when I draw bow it's just not square. What can/should I do?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiHgXMabfHA

Use can install a rubber string silencer between the two colors of your bowstring. You can use a short length of d-loop cord or paracord as well. By sliding the silencer up or down the bowstring, you can FINE tune your peep sight to square. Sometimes half a twist on the top or the bottom of the bowstring is too much adjustment to square up your peep sight. With this "secret", you can make 1/8th turn adjustments to your peep sight to square.


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

Thank you! I will try the D-loop method.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiHgXMabfHA
> 
> Use can install a rubber string silencer between the two colors of your bowstring. You can use a short length of d-loop cord or paracord as well. By sliding the silencer up or down the bowstring, you can FINE tune your peep sight to square. Sometimes half a twist on the top or the bottom of the bowstring is too much adjustment to square up your peep sight. With this "secret", you can make 1/8th turn adjustments to your peep sight to square.


Your right. Even tying your notes cloer or farther away form yo0ur peep will change the rotation.


----------

